# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  هل طبع مسند الإمام أحمد بتحقيق حسين بن عكاشة بن رمضان؟

## محماس بن داود

حيث قال في تحقيقه لكتاب إحكام الذريعة إلى أحكام الشريعة [ص 557 - الحاشية]:
" ومن فضل الله علينا أن أعاننا على تحقيق "مسند الإمام أحمد" تحقيقا علميا دقيقا على نحو أربعين نسخة خطية، تحت إشراف فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد معبد عبد الكريم، وهو تحت الطبع، يصجر عن جمعية المكنز الإسلامي، وقد استدركنا فيه السقط الذي وقع في جميع نسخ المسند المطبوعة، من خلال نسخ خطية نادرة يطبع عليها المسند لأول مرة - والحمد لله على توفيقه - ..."

----------


## شتا العربي

الذي قرأنا عنه في ملتقى أهل الحديث وفي موقع المكنز أن المسند قامت بتحقيقه جمعية المكنز بكافة العاملين بها فالظاهر أن المحقق المذكور هو أحد العاملين في جمعية المكنز ضمن فريق عمل الجمعية الذي يقوم بتحقيق المسند وغيره من كتب الجمعية التي لا ينفرد واحد بطبيعة الحال بالعمل فيها كما هو شأن أي مكتب من مكاتب التحقيق

فالظاهر أن المحقق قصد أنهم قاموا في جمعية المكنز ـ التي يعمل هو بها كواحد من أفراد العمل فيها ـ بتحقيق الكتاب تحت إشراف الدكتور أحمد معبد
ولم يقصد المحقق أنه هو الذي قام بالعمل في الكتاب بمفرده أو أنه هو الذي حققه 
ولعل بعض العبارات قد سقطت من كلامه عند الطبع فلم يظهر مقصوده بتمامه

لكن لا علم لي بطبيعة عملهم ولا بتقييمه فلم أقرأ عنها أكثر مما ذكروه هم في موقع جمعية المكنز من أنهم استدركوا ما فات الطبعات الأخرى وأن لديهم من النسخ ما لا يوجد في الطبعات الأخرى ونحو هذه الأمور

فحبذا لو أفادنا بعض الأفاضل بتفصيل عن هذا العمل مقارنة بمنهج العمل في طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ماجد المبارك

> حيث قال في تحقيقه لكتاب إحكام الذريعة إلى أحكام الشريعة [ص 557 - الحاشية]:
> " ومن فضل الله علينا أن أعاننا على تحقيق "مسند الإمام أحمد" تحقيقا علميا دقيقا على نحو أربعين نسخة خطية، تحت إشراف فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد معبد عبد الكريم، وهو تحت الطبع، يصجر عن جمعية المكنز الإسلامي، وقد استدركنا فيه السقط الذي وقع في جميع نسخ المسند المطبوعة، من خلال نسخ خطية نادرة يطبع عليها المسند لأول مرة - والحمد لله على توفيقه - ..."


قرأتُ ما نقلته أنتَ، ثمّ راجعتُ الكتاب لأتأكد من قوله: (على نحو أربعين نسخة خطية)!
هذا الكلام لا يقبله عاقل ممن يشتغل في مجال السنة، أن يكون لمسند الإمام احمد بن حنبل (40) أربعون نسخة كاملة، وأظنَّ أن الأخ خانه التعبير، فعوضًا أن يقول: (40) قطعة تكمل بعضها بعضًا، قال: (40) نسخة خطية، وهذه من المبالغات المفرطة التي عف عليها الزمن، ولا يجوز أن يتاجر بمثل هذا. وأطراف المسند للحافظ ابن حجر خير معيار لكل مشاغب يدعي بين حين وآخر الزيادة والنقص في المسند.
ثم كم يكون حجم النقص في الكتاب (100) حديث أو أكثر، لماذا لا يطبع هذا النقص لحاله، بدلاً أن يحقق المسند بكامله.

----------


## محماس بن داود

جزاكما الله خيرا

كان في نفسي شيء من وجود 40 نسخة للمسند كاملة، ولكن قلت لعلها ليست كلها كاملة، وبعضها يكون أجزاء من المسند.

ننتظر مزيد نفصيل من الإخوة

وحبذا لو تدلونا على رابط المكنز

----------


## شتا العربي

> ثم كم يكون حجم النقص في الكتاب (100) حديث أو أكثر، لماذا لا يطبع هذا النقص لحاله، بدلاً أن يحقق المسند بكامله.


صدقت بارك الله فيكم 

وهؤلاء الصوفية (جمعية المكنز) يطبعون كتبهم في ألمانيا ثم يوزعونها بسعر خيالي 

ورغم الضجة الكبيرة والهالة التي أحاط (الصوفية) أو المخدوعين بها هذا المكتب (المكنز) إلا أننا لم نر له أعمالا متميزة تقارن بأعمال دار هجر أو أعمال مؤسسة الرسالة مثلا 
وما أظن مسند أحمد لهم سيختلف كثيرا عن مسند أحمد طبعة الرسالة خاصة والرسالة قد بذلت جهدا كبيرا في طبعتها للمسند.

----------


## ماجد المبارك

> صدقت بارك الله فيكم 
> وهؤلاء الصوفية (جمعية المكنز) يطبعون كتبهم في ألمانيا ثم يوزعونها بسعر خيالي 
> ورغم الضجة الكبيرة والهالة التي أحاط (الصوفية) أو المخدوعين بها هذا المكتب (المكنز) إلا أننا لم نر له أعمالا متميزة تقارن بأعمال دار هجر أو أعمال مؤسسة الرسالة مثلا 
> وما أظن مسند أحمد لهم سيختلف كثيرا عن مسند أحمد طبعة الرسالة خاصة والرسالة قد بذلت جهدا كبيرا في طبعتها للمسند.


الأخ شتا العربي
وصفتَ من يقومون بهذا العمل في جمعية المكنز بــ (جمعية الصوفية) وعلى رأسهم والذي يشرف على هذه الأعمال الدكتور أحمد معبد، وقد استضفتموه قبل مدة في هذا الملقتى.
ثمّ جمعية: (هجر)، وجميعة: (مؤسسة الرسالة) هل هم سلفيون؟ حتى تنال من جمعية المكنز، ثمّ الأخ الذي طرح الموضوع يسأل عن طبيعة هذا العمل، وأنت أجبته عن عقيدتهم، فهل فهمت سؤاله أولا!!!

----------


## شتا العربي

> الأخ شتا العربي
> وصفتَ من يقومون بهذا العمل في جمعية المكنز بــ (جمعية الصوفية) وعلى رأسهم والذي يشرف على هذه الأعمال الدكتور أحمد معبد، وقد استضفتموه قبل مدة في هذا الملقتى.
> ثمّ جمعية: (هجر)، وجميعة: (مؤسسة الرسالة) هل هم سلفيون؟ حتى تنال من جمعية المكنز، ثمّ الأخ الذي طرح الموضوع يسأل عن طبيعة هذا العمل، وأنت أجبته عن عقيدتهم، فهل فهمت سؤاله أولا!!!


أخي الفاضل جزاكم الله خيرا

الكلام كما ترى عن الأعمال وخاصة مسند أحمد لا عن العقائد ، ووصف الجمعية بالصوفية جاء عرضا في سياق الكلام عن طبيعة الأعمال لا عن قصد الكلام في العقائد
كما أن وصف الصوفية إنما هو للجمعية لا للعاملين بها أو المتعاونين أو المشرفين في المكتب التابع لهذه الجمعية التي لا يلزم من كونها صوفية أن يكون جميع العاملين بها من الصوفية والعبارة لم تأخذ في كلامي هذا الحيز الضخم 

أرجو أن يكون كلامي قد اتضح وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم

وكلامي عن المقارنة بين الأعمال التي صدرت عن هذه الجمعية وعن دور أخرى في نفس المجال مثل الرسالة وهجر والاستدلال بهذه الأعمال السابقة على ما يمكن أن يكون في غيرها

جزيتم خيرا أخي وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

الأخ الفاضل/ ماجد المبارك
كلام الأخ شتا العربي صحيح تماما؛ فأنا من مصر - (وأهل مكة أدرى بشعابها) - وأعمل في مجال التحقيق، وقابلت بعض ممن يعمل - أو كان يعمل - في جميعة المكنز 
وأقول تأكيداً على كلامه؛ بالنسبة للصوفية فهم يعملون الأن على تحقيق كتاب (الفتوحات المكية) للصوفي الضال ابن عربي، ويجبرون الأخوة السلفيين على العمل في تحقيق هذا الكتاب المشؤوم؛ لذلك تركهم كثير من السلفيين
ناهيك عن طباعتهم كثير من أحزاب الصوفية طباعة فاخرة، وبيعها في معرض الكتاب بالقاهرة، وقد رأيتها بنفسي والله على ما أقول شهيد
وأيضا كثير ممن يعمل في هذه الجمعية صوفية، وعلى رأسهم الضال الصوفي القبوري الأشعري عدو الحركة السلفية الأول في مصر على جمعة

أما من ناحية جودة التحقيق؛ فتحقيقهم للكتب السبعة الذي طبع منذ فترة عيوبه كثيرة، ولعل من أبرزها:
1- عدم الاعتماد على أي مخطوطات في تحقيق الكتب، مع توفرها لديهم.
2- عدم ذكر فروق النسخ المطبوعة التي أعتمدوا عليها، وعدم تحديدهم لمنهج واضح في إثبات النص الراجح.
3- أختراعهم لترقيم خاص بهم، وعدم اعتبار ترقيم محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي.

مع العلم أن هذه الطبعة للكتب السبعة لم تطبع تحت إشراف الشيخ أحمد معبد
وقد قال الشيخ مازن السرساوي (محقق العلل لابن المديني) - وهو أحد العاملين في الجمعية - أنها طبعة سيئة، وسوف تطبع الكتب السبعة من جديد تحت إشراف الشيخ أحمد معبد ومقابلة على مخطوطات، وقد أشار لهذا الشيخ أحمد معبد في حواره مع مجلة البيان.

أما بخصوص مسند أحمد فحسب علمي فإنه تحت إشراف الشيخ أحمد معبد بل وغيره أيضاً، وعدد أرقام المخطوطات تقريباً صحيح ولكن ليست كلها كاملة، فأغلبها قطع وبعضها كامل كما أشار الأخوة الأفاضل

والله الموفق

----------


## شتا العربي

> بالنسبة للصوفية فهم يعملون الأن على تحقيق كتاب (الفتوحات المكية) للصوفي الضال ابن عربي، ويجبرون الأخوة السلفيين على العمل في تحقيق هذا الكتاب المشؤوم؛ لذلك تركهم كثير من السلفيين
> ناهيك عن طباعتهم كثير من أحزاب الصوفية طباعة فاخرة، وبيعها في معرض الكتاب بالقاهرة، وقد رأيتها بنفسي والله على ما أقول شهيد
> وأيضا كثير ممن يعمل في هذه الجمعية صوفية،


وهل سيصدر هذا التحقيق أخي بتقديم السيد البدوي أم المرسي أبي العباس أم غيرهما؟
وهل سيزيد ابن عربي الصوفي في كتابه زيادات مهمة؟ أم سيكتفي الصوفية بعرضه على ابن عربي (بعد تحضير روحه) !!!!!!!!! لأخذ رأيه في طريقة العمل وما إلى ذلك؟ ويكتفون بهذا؟

عفوا أخي سؤال أخير لو تكرمت: ألم تسمع في أي مولد سيصدر هذا التحقيق؟ وهل سيبيعونه عند باعة الحمص؟ أو في خيمة الشاي في موالد الصوفية؟!!!!!!!!!!

(ابتسامة) 

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء أخي الفاضل وبارك فيكم

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

أضحك الله سنك أخي الفاضل/ شتا العربي

----------


## شتا العربي

> أضحك الله سنك أخي الفاضل/ شتا العربي


وأضحك الله سنكم أخي الفاضل الحبيب أبا يوسف السلفي وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم


شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------

